# 25 1/2" inside spread!



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is the buck taken by my twelve year old nephew last week. We had hunted this buck for the last three years and have well over one hundred trail cam pics of him, including some two days before he killed it. I had him at 30 yards two years ago and couldnt get a shot, he was probably 160 then. His rack this year and last year were very close, he grosses around 175, and was probably as big as he was going to get. Most will look at this and say 'lucky kid', maybe he is, but he devotes all of his spare time to hunting and fishing, and is very successful at both. This was the 14th deer he has taken, and also killed a nice 8pt last year, and has taken several of the deer with his crossbow.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Man that sure is a beauty, i have been hunting since i was 7 and i wouldnt trade it for any other sport. Congrats to the young man.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW! thats a buck of a lifetime!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Holy cow, that's impressive! And to think he is twelve, reminds me of when I was his age. Of course I wasn't able to hang anything on the wall like that though! You think maybe your nephew could take me hunting some day? Haha, jk. Congratulations, he really has something to be proud of.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

claytonhaske said:


> WOW! thats a buck of a lifetime!


Excellent!
And he's only 12. Now what?
When I was 12, I was lucky to see a deer all season. 
This is truly great times for deer hunting.
That's so incredible, what a wonderful memory that makes!
Tell him congrats!


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

That is awesome! Tell him congrats!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW..... what a stud!! Congrat's to the young man


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love those big wide racks!!!

Congrats to the young lad :!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great deer...congrats to the young fella.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to both of yoU!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! That is an amazing deer, congrats!!


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! Buck of a lifetime right there, UNLESS....he's the next Mitch Rampola LOL!
Congrats kid!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Awesome buck!!! Congrats to both of you


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow great buck! Congrats! Now you gotta find a wall big enough for him!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very impressive deer! Congrats to him!


----------

